# Hacker steals data from 223 million Brazilians



## alexvss (Jan 26, 2021)

A data security company confirmed that a hacker has stolen personal data from 223 million Brazilians. That's bigger than the entire population, for the data breach also comprised dead people. He's selling the data in packages, in a dark web forum, for the equivalent of U$100,00 per package. A state-owned credit company may be the place where the data was stolen from, but they're denying it.

Brazil has its version of the GDPR. According to it, the company is liable for the data breach. The sanction would be a fine (it's not a crime nor a felony, but an administrative infraction); however, the Law was approved just recently, so no law enforcement may be used yet.

I wonder for what they're gonna use the data. What comes to mind is spam mail, phishing, and brushing. The latter being a fraud whereupon a store ships junk--mostly seeds--internationally, so they can give themselves a great review in your name. This has happened in all 50 states of the U.S. last year, and in some places here as well. More severe consequences would be the use of credit cards and request of loans.

Thoughts?


----------



## tinkerdan (Jan 27, 2021)

It might be a good idea to cite an article to support this...








						Data of 243 million Brazilians exposed online via website source code
					

The password to access a highly sensitive Ministry of Health database was stored inside a government site's source code.




					www.zdnet.com
				



So people who want to contribute have a valid place to start.

Here's an interesting article...








						Hacker está leiloando dados de 92 milhões de brasileiros
					

São 16 GB de dados que contêm informações pessoais como nomes, datas de nascimento e CPF de milhões de brasileiros




					olhardigital.com.br
				



That argues that in 2019 though the population was over 210 million there were only 92 million working Brazilians whose information might actually yield something for a hacker.

Also there seems to be a growing pattern here for Brazilians.


----------

